# Whey Protein May Reduce Symptoms of Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Whey Protein May Reduce Symptoms of Inflammatory Bowel Disease by Dr. Jonny New research published in the Journal of Dairy Science suggests that compounds in whey protein may reduce some of the symptoms of inflammatory bowel disease. Inflammatory bowel disease is the collective name for two diseases in which the intestines become deeply inflamed: Crohn???s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

